# Bed VS. Water births - which is better?



## Squiggy

If you've had both (or even just a water birth) I'd love to know which you prefer/why you think it was better.
As I near my due date I find I'm now considering a water birth. 

I'm in the USA. Do they let you have an epidural if doing a water birth? Or only if you're going without pain medication? 

Thanks moms!! :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

U can't have an epidural if ur in water. I've had hospital bed birth and a home water birth. 

Water was a lot better! I didn't have time to enjoy the water as the pool wasn't full when suddenly Corey was ready to come. First push and I could see the head lol

Well I didn't even need to push until the head, gravity and my contractions did it for me.

It felt a lot more private, easier to push. Which ever u decide just don't lie in ur back, makes contraptions more painful and pushing more difficult x


----------



## Amygdala

I think this is a very personal thing. I loved the water and am hoping for another water birth this time. But I know others who tried the pool and got out as they didn't like it. 
I enjoyed it though. Partly for the pain relief (like pp said, if you're in water, you pretty much have no options for pain meds) and partly for the privacy it gives you. It's like you have your own little space that is separate from everyone else. Plus I had a ridiculously easy recovery and think that's probably largely due to the effects of the water (along with breastfeeding).


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

You won't be allowed an epidural and go in the water, too dangerous.

I laboured in the water with my first but had to get out to deliver, so I delivered on all fours on a bed. My second and third I had water births. In my opinion, water births were amazing, I would chose is every time. I found it calming, comfortable and easy to move around.


----------



## BunnyN

I didn't like being in the water much in labour. I just wanted to keep moving. Being on my back in bed was 10 times worse than any other position though so if I was in hospital (I had a home birth) I'd go for a water birth if I thought it would give me more freedom of movement and position. Maybe find out how much freedom you'll have to walk around the room and move around. I ended up giving birth on the floor lol.


----------



## MindUtopia

Personally, I'd plan to use water, but know you can always get out if you want. You aren't committed to it just because you choose to labour some in water. And a bed isn't your only option either! You can labour walking or standing or sitting on a chair or leaning against a birth ball, etc. 

I planned to have a water birth (was birthing at home), but didn't actually like it. I ended up walking around my house and squatting and had my daughter kneeling on our bedroom floor. I never touched a bed during the whole of my birth (actually, except for the 30 minutes in the pool, I spend the whole thing on my feet or sitting on a birth ball). 

You may decide you don't like the water or you don't need it. I personally was fine without it (didn't need any other pain relief either). But it's a great tool to have available if it works for you. You can always get out if you wish (but stay upright and mobile if you can, it will make it a lot less painful and a lot easier). And you can get an epidural if you want. But you might be surprised to find you don't think about any of that if water is soothing enough.


----------



## Eleanor ace

For me, water all the way! 
With my first I laboured to 7cm standing and leaning and that was fine, then had to be on my back on the bed for monitoring and it was a lot more painful. 

With my second I laboured to 8cm leant over my birthing ball and then went to hospital and got in the pool. Bliss! The water felt great and really helped ease the pain from the contractions.

Both babies were in the same position (back to back) and the water really helped with the back pain. You can't have an epidural in the pool, but you could presumably start out in the water and then if you felt you needed an epidural get out and have one?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Water was amazing with the freedom to move easily! The water eased the pain and no tears etc. It was so lovely sitting holding my baby in the water (which looked clean!) X


----------



## moomin_troll

I have visions of the water turning red, but nope the water was clean. All that was in there was my pants that I had to fling off in a hurry and get in because Corey was coming lol


----------



## Feronia

I had a water birth, and it was amazing! It was very comfortable, the ability to move around was nice, and I really liked catching my daughter underwater. I didn't tear either, and the water really helped with the stretching. 

When allowed to do what comes naturally, women more often than not choose to remain upright during labour and NOT on their backs. Beds are convenient for doctors, but not for labouring women -- your pelvis opens up far more (up to 30%) when you're upright and crouched.


----------



## jenkinskay

With my first tried having a pool birth but I had all floaty bits from downstairs floating about. Plus I pruned. 

Second I could give a crap lol. It hurt to much so I threw myself on the bed.


----------



## Smudge101

I planned on a water birth and was a little bit disappointed when I got to the birth centre and there wasn't one available. 

However I did get in a bath and I nearly passed out from the heat of it (I did labour on the hottest day of they year) the MW's told me that a birthing pool would have had to be hotter than the bath was so I know I wouldn't have liked it.

In the end I projectile vomited for 15 hours until I got an epidural and ended up with multiple drips in my arm for one thing and another so was flat on my back the whole time. 

Looking back it was nothing like I wanted but I wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## smallpeanut

Another vote for water birth... I laboured on a bed for an hour and HATED it, I'd have had drugs if left to it. Luckily my room was getting ready. I also didn't tear, loved the freedom of floating through my contractions. I think it pushed me along too. I was dilating very slowly, got in to the pool and it sped right up!


----------

